# Beavers are getting ridiculous



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I small game hunt Delaware wildlife quite a bit and there must be a crap load of these things now. I can think of 5 or 6 places that are now flooded out not to mention all the damage they do to the trees. Are other wildlife areas experiencing this? I don't know if ODNR has a plan but in other states beavers are very out of control and destructive. Any thoughts or insight?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They only cost you money.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Fur prices are so low that many are simply going unsold. Thus, its not worth the time to trap for the $. I occasionally trap for fun and tan hides myself, however there are only so many places you can hang a beaver pelt - I already have 2 on my wall now. We were talking about making some throw rugs and bringing back the old beaver coat next...


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Too funny! A post about Beavers in "The Lodge". Sorry, I just couldn't resist. And while I agree they have some detrimental effect on some small game, think of the Wood Duck nesting sites created.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

jray,
just having a bit of fun with the Wood Duck nest site comment and I agree they can get to be a problem, however I think on State lands the DNR will deal with them when they get out of control.
It is very unfortunate fur prices are what they are.


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

ODNR has a trapping program in place. They issue permits by drawing for nuisance beaver in state parks and wildlife areas. We were drawn to trap mount gilead park and caught two.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Some years back the beaver population got busy and their dams started flooding the roads leading to Farmington (NE Ohio). This is very near the Grand River Wildlife Area. Much of it is very flat, swampy land with lots of watercourses through it. Ideal for beaver! 

The town was in danger of being cut off, so the ODNR advertised for trappers to come and get the beaver. After they were trapped out, the ODNR dynamited the dams to get the water down. They can be a real nuisance!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.beaversww.org/beavers-and-wetlands/about-beavers/
Gotta love beavers, they create some of the most diverse habit around and are very beneficial to many many species (but they can be a major pain when they build in the wrong place)


----------

